# qnix 2560x1440 IPS 27.  display problem



## mrsemi (Sep 4, 2013)

1st, title's wrong, it's an xstar.

So I have  an asus 7950 v1 discontinued model
ASUS HD7950-DC2T-3GD5 Radeon HD 7950 3GB 384-bit G...


I bought one of these 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/321112427553?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

I realized after there's less expensive options out there but figured what the hey, I'm wanting something new.

I have the mini display port adapters that came with the 7950.  I also bought some of these.

SAPPHIRE Model 100925 - Newegg.com

Now I see the problem maybe.  Apparently the card itself can't spit out enough power through the dvi?  Card isn't dvi-d / dual link capable?

Any idea how to get it to work.  What to buy?  Would this work?

VisionTek 900640 Mini DisplayPort to Dual Link DVI...
or do I have to spend money on 

StarTech MDP2DVID Mini DisplayPort to DVI Dual-Lin...
or this 
Accell B087B-003J Mini DisplayPort to DVI Dual-Lin...

*edit*
I just noticed my 7950 card says dual link dvi is supported so wth?

When I attempt to plug it into the card through an adapter it doesn't do anything or sometimes it'll flash through rgb screens and gray to black screens like it's attempting to test it.  Most times it does  nothing.

The really weird thing is if I unplug the power, for a split second the image from the computer shows on the new monitor, only till all the power is drained, or plug it in after the power light turns off all the way.  Video.
http://youtu.be/xEm5CHBucPA


I tried another brick, no different.


----------



## Jack1n (Sep 4, 2013)

Are you using a Dual link cable?


----------



## mrsemi (Sep 4, 2013)

Jack1n said:


> Are you using a Dual link cable?



Yes.
Added symptom to youtube video.  Looks beautiful for less than a second.
http://youtu.be/xEm5CHBucPA


----------



## Jack1n (Sep 4, 2013)

If you can,test it on another system just to make sure it isent some weird driver issue,if its the same than return the monitor.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 4, 2013)

I just skimmed this but why are you screwing around with a MDP adapter? This should work just fine on the DVI port on your 7950 with the cable that came with the display...just like my QNIX does on my 7950. Your card def has DVI-D.

The only other thing I can think of offhand is that you need to screw the cable in *completely tight* on both top and bottom "screws" using a screwdriver. I had trouble getting a reliable signal from PC before I did this. The display flashes red then green when powered but has no input.


----------



## mrsemi (Sep 4, 2013)

Was screwing around with it because I found another article someone had on the web stating the dvi port didn't have enough juice to push that resolution.  As you'd mentioned, shouldn't be the case with mine, I figured it out later.

Used a screwdriver on the monitor not the video card, will see if it helps.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 4, 2013)

DVI-D is still the highest bandwidth connection available for monitors.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 4, 2013)

mrsemi said:


> Was screwing around with it because I found another article someone had on the web stating the dvi port didn't have enough juice to push that resolution.  As you'd mentioned, shouldn't be the case with mine, I figured it out later.
> 
> Used a screwdriver on the monitor not the video card, will see if it helps.



Yes I had to screw mine in tight on the monitor side. Was a little wierd; worked fine for the first week with only the bottom one screwed in with my fingers (as that's all I could manage). Then one day nothing. Hooked to my server box and confirmed still working and then decided I had better attach it totally tight when I put it back on main rig and all's been well since.

Yes DVI-D is needed to provide enough bandwidth to push that many pixels. But as already stated you are good on that front. Hell it worked fine on my servers HD 5450.


----------



## mrsemi (Sep 4, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yes I had to screw mine in tight on the monitor side. Was a little wierd; worked fine for the first week with only the bottom one screwed in with my fingers (as that's all I could manage). Then one day nothing. Hooked to my server box and confirmed still working and then decided I had better attach it totally tight when I put it back on main rig and all's been well since.
> 
> Yes DVI-D is needed to provide enough bandwidth to push that many pixels. But as already stated you are good on that front. Hell it worked fine on my servers HD 5450.



Don't know if you read the other post already but that did fix it.  Thanks so much, can't wait to enjoy this sucker when I get off work.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 4, 2013)

Aww yeah...


----------

